# North Ft. Meyers



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

I've been watching the YouTube channel zoffinger, since he was modifying his kayak years ago. He just posted a video about North fort Meyers. It really looked desolate in a small river and under a bridge. Is that area always dead like that? Maybe the front, shut the fish down?


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Only way to know for sure is to go check for yourself man. Cant really believe how much information people are willing to give out over the internet currently.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

SFL_Mirage said:


> Only way to know for sure is to go check for yourself man. Cant really believe how much information people are willing to give out over the internet currently.


Agreed. He was in a spot that I would have tried to fish, but there was minimal life. I'll take a trip over there one day.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Recent red tide from North Naples to Bonita Beach i believe.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Lake O releases. They pretty much killed everything that couldn’t swim away.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Ben said:


> Lake O releases. They pretty much killed everything that couldn’t swim away.


So they released a dam, or something? Is lake O polluted like that? I'm in central Florida, east coast, and wasn't aware of that.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Natural waters here in Florida are almost nutrient free - pure limestone water... Over the years Lake Okeechobee has become loaded with nutrients from several sources (agriculture, cattle, people...) so you can say it’s “polluted”.
There’s a big dike around it’s southern perimeter for flood control and periodically the Corps of Engineers has to open the flood gates so that too much water doesn’t destroy the dike. All of that un-natural water floods out the St Lucie to the east or the Caloosahatchee to the west causing big trouble every time...

Look up Captains for Clean Water to learn more and join up if you can... It’s important.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

loganlogan said:


> So they released a dam, or something? Is lake O polluted like that? I'm in central Florida, east coast, and wasn't aware of that.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

TravHale said:


> View attachment 165441


Thanks for that. Very interesting, but also disappointing.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Natural waters here in Florida are almost nutrient free - pure limestone water... Over the years Lake Okeechobee has become loaded with nutrients from several sources (agriculture, cattle, people...) so you can say it’s “polluted”.
> There’s a big dike around it’s southern perimeter for flood control and periodically the Corps of Engineers has to open the flood gates so that too much water doesn’t destroy the dike. All of that un-natural water floods out the St Lucie to the east or the Caloosahatchee to the west causing big trouble every time...
> 
> Look up Captains for Clean Water to learn more and join up if you can... It’s important.


Looking into that organization right now. Thanks for pointing them out to me and everyone reading this thread.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And for anyone interested in the Everglades (my stomping grounds...) read THE SWAMP by Michael Grunwald... It’s a history of man’s dealings with the ‘glades for the last 500 years. It reads so well it’s hard to put down. Along the way you get to see where we (the state, counties, cities - all of us.).. screwed up over and over again. Now all we have to do is try to fix it....


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

773k plus people in Ft Myers I use to catch Tarpon,Snook,Trout,Blacktop shark, redfish in the 80s and early 90s but the river is a dump now for every manicured lawn on the it then look up Cape Coral's canal system that does the same as well as older septic systems further upriver towards Labelle Lee county is way to overpopulated. I hate what my hometown has become and the destruction of the habitat.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 773k plus people in Ft Myers I use to catch Tarpon,Snook,Trout,Blacktop shark, redfish in the 80s and early 90s but the river is a dump now for every manicured lawn on the it then look up Cape Coral's canal system that does the same as well as older septic systems further upriver towards Labelle Lee county is way to overpopulated. I hate what my hometown has become and the destruction of the habitat.


 My least favorite like ever. The river, Matlacha, PIS, and Charlotte Harbor were special. I’m trying to hold out hope but the development here and knowing we are at the end of Mickey Mouse county’s plumbing system makes it hard to think it will ever get back to even close to what it was.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 773k plus people in Ft Myers I use to catch Tarpon,Snook,Trout,Blacktop shark, redfish in the 80s and early 90s but the river is a dump now for every manicured lawn on the it then look up Cape Coral's canal system that does the same as well as older septic systems further upriver towards Labelle Lee county is way to overpopulated. I hate what my hometown has become and the destruction of the habitat.


Florida in general, I'd say. It's a shame.


----------

